
Tinygo is now officially a Google sponsored project - hilbert-
https://twitter.com/TinyGolang/status/1223887654158307328
======
ronnier
TinyGo is a project to bring the Go programming language to microcontrollers
and modern web browsers by creating a new compiler based on LLVM.

[https://tinygo.org/](https://tinygo.org/)

------
pjmlp
This is great news, as it is projects like these that prove that C doesn't
need to be the only option available.

------
greatjack613
Great, now we can kill it in 3 years.

Seriously speaking thought, does anyone have any benchmarks in this vs c?

I have used c in the past to build custom thermostats and would love to switch
to go. Thoughts?

~~~
pjmlp
Given that Pascal, Basic [1], Oberon [2], Java [3], Ada [4] and C++ [5]
already exist as alternative to C and Assembly, adding Go seems like has
having yet another positive alternative.

Although not TinyGo based, F-Secure's Foundry hardware key runs Go in bare
metal [6], they use their own runtime instead, TamaGo.

[1] - [https://www.mikroe.com/compilers](https://www.mikroe.com/compilers)

[2] -
[https://www.astrobe.com/default.htm](https://www.astrobe.com/default.htm)

[3] - [https://www.microej.com](https://www.microej.com),
[https://www.virtenio.com/en/portfolio-
items/preonvm/](https://www.virtenio.com/en/portfolio-items/preonvm/)

[4] -
[http://www.inspirel.com/articles/Ada_On_Cortex.html](http://www.inspirel.com/articles/Ada_On_Cortex.html)

[5] - [https://www.mbed.com/en/](https://www.mbed.com/en/),
[https://www.arduino.cc/reference/en/](https://www.arduino.cc/reference/en/)

[6] -
[https://www.f-secure.com/en/consulting/foundry](https://www.f-secure.com/en/consulting/foundry)

